# Zinc lid era



## rwmarler (Sep 1, 2005)

Found a Ball zinc lid with inserted milkglass cap underneath with raised lettering "GENUINE ZINC CAPS FOR MASON JARS". About when was the end of the zinc lid era? I got a feeling not too long ago.
 ? for same lid in CLEANING FORUM


----------



## TammyAnn (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi rwmarler~ Seems to me I ran into an artical that said those zinc lids were made into the 50s...but no farther. If Im wrong on that,someone please correct me.I would like to know if that is correct as well.[]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi guys, I believe Ball made zinc lids into the 1970's, that's why you'll occasionally find a box of Ball zinc lids with a bar code.  Jars were packed with the 2-piece metal lids after WWII, but zinc lids and jar rubbers could be purchased separately.


----------

